# Need input - Nubians on Craigslist - Update with pics on pg 3



## fanov8 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok guys.  I need some input.  I have found 2 nubian does on Craigslist.  I know that they are both bred and due in Jan or Feb.  I have a picture of each of them and the buck that they were bred to.  One is a year and a half old and the other is 2 years old.  I think that they look a bit skinny in the photos but I'm not sure if the pics are recent or not.  Any input would be appreciated.  Oh, they are both listed for $100 each.

One and a half year old 






Two year old





And the buck they are bred to


----------



## KDailey (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know much about goats. Next to nothin actually. Lol. I just wanted to say I think they are very pretty, especially the first doe


----------



## lilcritters (Dec 28, 2011)

Well They for sure do NOT look prego in those pics to be due in a month or 2..... Ok my list of questions... 

Are they in milk or where they milking and now dry? Goats will be on the thin side while lactating.

Have they been dewormed? They may need to be if they haven't been...

If not ever been in milk or not in milk now... they do look a bit skinny..

If they HAVE been dewormed they still look skinny... maybe need a fecal test to see what the parasite load is and then treat.

Other then weight they look like good goats! There can be SO many reasons though why they are on the thin side.


April


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 28, 2011)

They are pretty but pretty doesn't milk.  I would be asking why they are thin. And "they are dairy" is not an excuse.  _see Rollsfarms for pics of her "dairy goats"  


The 2yr old "could" be bred for the very end of Feb if she's carrying a single kid.  Doubt the black one is bred.   

The pictures are at odd angles.  This can be to hide something or because the seller is lazy.  Hard to tell but they look a touch narrow in the rear.  

I would ask if they have ever milked, been in milk, kidded, medical history etc.


----------



## esbee (Dec 29, 2011)

Have there ever been tested for CAE?


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 29, 2011)

esbee said:
			
		

> Have there ever been tested for CAE?


x2 And are they registered (if you care)?


----------



## fanov8 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, I asked a few questions such as age and when they were bred.  Then when I asked when would be a good time to come and take a look at them I never got another response.  Guess they just weren't for us.  Thank you all for all the input.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## lilcritters (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah if they won't let you come see in person pass them up! That's the first thing I ask then when I get there I lay on the questions...


April


----------



## Cara Peachick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey, if you want to buy more does, do you want my little one?  Far Out Sassafras?  I'll meet you half-way, lol.

Or did you specifically want a Nubian?

Cara


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 31, 2011)

lilcritters said:
			
		

> Yeah if they won't let you come see in person pass them up! That's the first thing I ask then when I get there I lay on the questions...
> 
> 
> April


When we bought our two newest fainters from a CL ad, I did both.  I asked a whole bunch of questions on the phone in the initial contact, wrote down what I asked and the answers I got, and then when we got there, I asked the same questions, along with some new ones.  The first thing I did when I got there was ask if I could go in with the goats and get my hands on them.  When the answer was, "sure", I felt pretty sure they were selling what they said they were.  So far, we love em.  Elsie is in the kidding pen tonight, just because we moved our herd queen in with the older buck.  She was sharing quarters with the younger buck, and he and Elsie didn't get off to too good a start, so we figured they didn't need to be sleeping together.  You know that old saying about never going to bed mad....


----------



## lilcritters (Dec 31, 2011)

I have people come and buy my pygmys and ND and I find it strange when they DON"T ask me questions.. I'm always ready to show off their parents and such. One lady was all over the goats! Which was fine with me. I want to make sure they feel comfortable buying from me and know everything they need to. I get a lot of first time buyers...


April


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 31, 2011)

> I have people come and buy my pygmys and ND and I find it strange when they DON"T ask me questions.. I'm always ready to show off their parents and such.


LOL I am that way with my rabbits.  Someone comes to buy a baby and  I am all "Oh you wanna see their sire? He is really nice, especially in the loin. And this is their dam, she is kinda weak in the shoulders but her hindquarter is really nice and full. and this one here is a littermate sister that is my keeper"  And they are just like... uhhhh okay.  Don't have a clue.  Don't really care.  Just want to get the rabbit and leave.


----------



## lilcritters (Dec 31, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> > I have people come and buy my pygmys and ND and I find it strange when they DON"T ask me questions.. I'm always ready to show off their parents and such.
> 
> 
> LOL I am that way with my rabbits.  Someone comes to buy a baby and  I am all "Oh you wanna see their sire? He is really nice, especially in the loin. And this is their dam, she is kinda weak in the shoulders but her hindquarter is really nice and full. and this one here is a littermate sister that is my keeper"  And they are just like... uhhhh okay.  Don't have a clue.  Don't really care.  Just want to get the rabbit and leave.


Yeah I get those too that want to get and leave... but then again I have several that have drove up to 100 miles 1 way to come get a baby. They did stay awhile and talk but I understood why they needed to leave.

April


----------



## Boudicea farm (Dec 31, 2011)

I raised Boer's up to this year and sold quite a few on Craigs list, ( I now just have 3 nubian does I keep as milkers)as a seller I always took more than one photo and emailed them to people who were interested I also provide a shot and worming record registration and herd report for CL and Cae, some people wanted the info others didn't care (usually ones who were buying meat wethers) Anyone who raises goats as a business should be able to provide that info if they are responsible, I won't buy if the info isn't provided. The goats appear to be underweight, but it could have been a bad angle or old pics, since they never responded chances are they either didn't have the info requested or already sold them. The only other advise I have for you is whenever you buy an animal you plan on introducing to your herd keep them in a separate pen for a while to watch and make sure they are healthy, I also worm and give a CTD shot as soon as I get them home as a precaution and it doesn't hurt as long as its been 30 days since their last dose, keep them separate and watch that they are eating, drinking and that their berries are well formed and not runny, eyes and nose are clear of discharge, ect. I know sounds like a lot of bother but CL and a few other nasties can render your herd worthless or dead. Good luck on your quest in finding your new babies once you wade through the buying experience and get them settled in they are well worth it.


----------



## fanov8 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone!  I started asking questions and they just stopped answering.  So that was a sign to me not to persue any further.  I did however find a beautiful LaMancha doe on Craigslist and brought her home last night.  I talked on the phone with the breeder for over an hour and then we spent probably 3 hours there last night when we picked her up.  I got to see 2 of her babies and one of their babies also.  She disclosed everything to me and explained so much more than I ever realized!  It was a great experience.  She was also able to go over my does geneology with me!  She was a great help!  Not to mention now I have someone that I can call and ask questions anytime day or night.  She is also willing to help me out on learning about showing!  Like I said it was an awesome experience and I am so glad that I waited for the right one to come along!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the input everyone!  I started asking questions and they just stopped answering.  So that was a sign to me not to persue any further.  I did however find a beautiful LaMancha doe on Craigslist and brought her home last night.  I talked on the phone with the breeder for over an hour and then we spent probably 3 hours there last night when we picked her up.  I got to see 2 of her babies and one of their babies also.  She disclosed everything to me and explained so much more than I ever realized!  It was a great experience.  She was also able to go over my does geneology with me!  She was a great help!  Not to mention now I have someone that I can call and ask questions anytime day or night.  She is also willing to help me out on learning about showing!  Like I said it was an awesome experience and I am so glad that I waited for the right one to come along!


So thrilled for you!  Sometimes waiting pays off 10 fold.  Congratulations on the new doe, plus finding someone who will help you with your plans to succeed with their animal.  Know how you feel.  Had the same experience with my buns.  

K


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

That is SOOO AWESOME!  A.  That you got a lamancha, cuz they are the BEST! and B. That you got that experience.  I have had a few experienced like that with both seasoned and successful Rabbit breeders as well as Goat breeders and that information is priceless!


----------



## lilcritters (Jan 1, 2012)

Great news!!!


April


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 1, 2012)

post some pics please


----------



## fanov8 (Jan 1, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> post some pics please


It rained off and on today so I didn't get a chance to get any.  And I have to work tomorrow (7:30 - 5:30) so it will probably be Tuesday before I get some pics.  I will also have to show off my other LaMancha's.  I already had 2 does, a wether, and a buck.  I love showing off my babies!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

I think we just need to start a lamancha thread to post photos and talk *earless* talk LOL  Maybe I will go do that....


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 1, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool, I just posted pics of my new one in my journal. If you want to look


----------



## fanov8 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, here are a few pics of my LaMancha's!  The first one is of my new doe.  She has a pretty rough udder, but she is a great mom and produces lots of milk.  Anyhow, I was only able to get one good shot of her since everyone likes to crowd me when I'm in there.  Silly little goaties! 

Wilma - 5 year old Doe






Trixie (black) and Billy (buckskin?) both are 11 months old





Daisy - 10 months old (old pic but I couldn't get a good one of her today)


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 5, 2012)

there beautiful it looks like Daisy is batting her eyelashes and trying to flirt


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jan 6, 2012)

Daisy DOES look flirty!  I have a Trixie too.  Is Wilma a M*T Knoll doe, by chance?

Very nice!  Your herd is growing!  How many do you want to have total?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## fanov8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> Daisy DOES look flirty!  I have a Trixie too.  Is Wilma a M*T Knoll doe, by chance?
> 
> Very nice!  Your herd is growing!  How many do you want to have total?


Cara - Why yes, yes she is M*T Knoll.  The lady that I got her from actually got her from Rachel about 3 years ago.  She said that it broke her heart to get rid of her, but she knew that she would be going to a great home.  Her dam is By-Grace Valory and her sire is Liberty Ridge Nikki's Veto.  And she was bred to our buck from Rachel, it seems as though I have misplaced his papers.  I need to see if I can get ahold of her and see if I can get the information to get him registered.

I brought home one more new doe today.  Her name is Cobble's Valley P's Cyclone, I think we are going to call her Sara though.  She is so gentle and sweet, nothing like a cyclone!  Anyhow, her sire is Deseret This Buck Pimpin Does and her dam is Cobble's Valley IP Cali Girl.  She was linebred back to By-Grace Impulse, her grandfather on her dams side.

Then I also have my orginal two does.  They both have the same sire, Mountain Dale Iceberg and both of their dams are from Cobble's Valley.  One is Iceman's Chenee and the other is Regal Cyreeta.  They are also bred to my buck from Rachel. 

I cannot wait for all of these babies to start hitting the ground!  I'm so excited!  The first two girls are due within 3 days of each other!  

As far as how many do I want total?  LOL, well orginally 2 does.  But instead of getting 2 does the woman that I got them from sent me home with a buck and a doe on accident.  We got to attached to him so we just went and got another doe and he is our wether   Then Wilma came up about a week and a half ago and I just had to have her.  I thought we were done then, but the opportunity to get Sara came up and I just couldn't pass her up.  However I promised my husband that I was done getting goats   Sooo that leaves us with 4 pregnant does, 1 wether, and 1 buck... for now...


EDITED TO ADD:  Cara - I'm going to copy and paste this to the TN Lamancha thread too


----------

